# Hear a double sharp but don't see one?



## caters (Aug 2, 2018)

This is weird. I hear an F double sharp in the Largo in Spring The Four Seasons both for 1 quarter note and a trill within the first minute.

But I looked at the sheet music and all I see is F# in those places where I hear Fx(F double sharp). What's going on? Why do I hear a double sharp but only see a sharp in the sheet music? And I checked multiple sources too, same thing, F# is written but Fx is played.

Why would something like this happen?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Get your eyes checked or get an accurate score.


----------



## drmdjones (Dec 25, 2018)

My Dover edition shows a double sharp on the trilled note but not on the quarter in the preceding measure. It is obviously Fx that is played. Apparently some issues with some editions.


----------

